# Carb bowl drain screw



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 24, 2013)

I have 3 older honda toys, all of which I have to turn off the gas cause the screw that drains the bowl will not seal off. Honda does not sell just the cone shaped screw. Anybody figured a remedy for this problem. I have put a nail in the drain tube but would rather fix the problem. Wonder about this liquid gasket maker. Liquid??? is more like putty or caulk consistency. I would have no problem with a permanet seal


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 24, 2013)

Put a cut off valve in the fuel line to the carb.  Several different ones you can use, any good auto store (like NAPA) has them.

Anyone with an old gas tractor knows the drill.

Just remember to cut off the gas when you get through riding.  I wouldn't start putting crap in or around the carb.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 24, 2013)

The Longhunter said:


> Put a cut off valve in the fuel line to the carb.  Several different ones you can use, any good auto store (like NAPA) has them.
> 
> Anyone with an old gas tractor knows the drill.
> 
> Just remember to cut off the gas when you get through riding.  I wouldn't start putting crap in or around the carb.


The tanks have a cut off. But having kids, it has been a problem cause half the time they forget and it leaks out on the garage floor


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm a little confused.

I thought the drain tube came off the petcock valve.

So...is it the petcock valve that is leaking? or is it the bowl screw?  Don't think I've ever had a bowl screw leak...but the petcock valves are notorious for leaking iirc.

Can't remember what I did on my old 3 wheelers...think I cleaned them out and maybe tried to revitalize the little O ring seal that was in there, but can't remember.


----------



## mattech (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm a little confused also, if you are talking about the carb bowl drain screw, i can say I had one leak either, but maybe make a gasket/washer out of a milk jug, or just go and find a plastic washer that fits.
 Maybe a picture will help out a bit.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 25, 2013)

He's talking about the fitting on the float bowl the gas comes out of when you open the drain screw.

 Gas also comes out of it when the carb overflows when the float valve is worn or dirty, float level set wrong, etc.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 25, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> He's talking about the fitting on the float bowl the gas comes out of when you open the drain screw.
> 
> Gas also comes out of it when the carb overflows when the float valve is worn or dirty, float level set wrong, etc.



Ahh...yes....now I remember.  Think I just cleaned up the little o ring in there on mine when I went through the carb on mine.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 25, 2013)

The bottom most screw on the bowl opens as it is screwed out allowing you to drain the bowl for storage. Nobody does it. But it is there. The O ring on the outside of the screw is not the problem. As the screw is screwed in, the cone shape acts as a valve closing. The problem seems to be at the point where the male needle valve mates with the female. Float sticking or throtle needle valve is not the problem. That is a contained issue that does not drain out on the ground.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 25, 2013)

Does it still leak when you turn the petcock off? And if so, are you sure the petcock is shutting the gas off?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 25, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> Does it still leak when you turn the petcock off? And if so, are you sure the petcock is shutting the gas off?


Yes, [turned off] but only a little. Most likely, just what's in the line. If you leave the tank shut off "on" it will drain till the tank is empty


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 25, 2013)

my trx250 does the same thing. I haven't pull the bowl off to fix it yet, but I need to.  I was wasting gas, but I put a plug in the rubber drain line as a temporary fix.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 25, 2013)

What year and model is it?  Lot of different models and brands use the same carbs or very similar carbs. It may be possible to find the screw from someone besides Honda. Do you know if the screw seat is good or messed up?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 25, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> Yes, [turned off] but only a little. Most likely, just what's in the line. If you leave the tank shut off "on" it will drain till the tank is empty



With the gas shut off and after it stops leaking try loosening the drain screw and see if any gas comes out.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 26, 2013)

BriarPatch99 said:


> What year and model is it?  Lot of different models and brands use the same carbs or very similar carbs. It may be possible to find the screw from someone besides Honda. Do you know if the screw seat is good or messed up?


xr100, trl 200 and a trx125. Also another xr100 parts bike that does the same thing. Looking at the seat, it appears to be ok on the male side that I can screw out.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 26, 2013)

Year model sure would help if you know ... may be even better to have the carb model number ... are these three wheelers or four?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 26, 2013)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Year model sure would help if you know ... may be even better to have the carb model number ... are these three wheelers or four?


Early 90's model XR100 dirt bike. 1987 vintage 125 fourwheeler and a 1987 Honda 200 fat cat. I would not be surprised if they were all the same, not the carbs but the drain screw


----------



## chadf (Jul 4, 2013)

If gas is flowing out of carb from your over flow line, then your float is stuck........


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 4, 2013)

chadf said:


> If gas is flowing out of carb from your over flow line, then your float is stuck........



Would that not be self contained? I don't think, maybe I'm wrong, that this is an overflow line. Sure it is the bowl drain


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry I never got back on this one .... found a boat load of carbs that would fit .... found plenty of places that listed the screw.... But nobody has one in stock ...

It appears that the XR & TRX both use the 22mm Keihin carb ... the TRX uses a 16mm Keihin carb...


----------

